# Unreal. Dems Give Mexican President Standing Ovation After He Attacks Arizona (Video)



## Stephanie (May 20, 2010)

Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, May 20, 2010, 12:58 PM 
Unbelievable. Congressional Democrats gave Mexican President Felipe Calderon a standing ovation after he attacked Arizona.
&#8230;Even Obama&#8217;s cabinet members who haven&#8217;t read the bill stood up!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbaYJg8wloI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


the rest at.
Gateway Pundit


----------



## American Horse (May 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, May 20, 2010, 12:58 PM
> Unbelievable. Congressional Democrats gave Mexican President Felipe Calderon a standing ovation after he attacked Arizona.
> Even Obamas cabinet members who havent read the bill stood up!
> YouTube - Calderon on AZ Immigration Law Before Congress
> ...


I think this is great!  
It tells us out here in fly-over-country exactly who thay are. 
I hope this is on the news and cable channels; I saw it just now on Fox.


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2010)

we have many enemies within folks, take a good look at them in the above video.

and their leader is Barry Obama.


----------



## maineman (May 20, 2010)

and see steph... it's just a matter of perspective.  From where I sit, YOU all are the enemies within...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

maineman said:


> and see steph... it's just a matter of perspective.  From where I sit, YOU all are the enemies within...



Why, Because we Respect the rule of Law? ~BH


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2010)

maineman said:


> and see steph... it's just a matter of perspective.  From where I sit, YOU all are the enemies within...



yeah whatever, Jeremiah.


----------



## Ravi (May 20, 2010)

What spineless cowards Republicans have become.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> What spineless cowards Republicans have become.



The only spineless cowards I see are puke bags like you who are too gutless and weak to defend your Country from Law breakers, rapists and drug dealers. I think most of them are hard working good people, but nevertheless they broke the Law when they crossed the border.~BH


----------



## maineman (May 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > and see steph... it's just a matter of perspective.  From where I sit, YOU all are the enemies within...
> ...



and you need to not forget who runs the government these days.... 

bang bang

enemies within are still enemies


----------



## maineman (May 20, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > and see steph... it's just a matter of perspective.  From where I sit, YOU all are the enemies within...
> ...



do you really respect the rule of law, or just those laws that you personally approve of?


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2010)

maineman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



yep you sounding more and more like Jeremiah these day.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Yes I do as a matter of fact. I am a Law abiding citizen. Even if I disagree with certain Laws, I still don't violate them. ~BH


----------



## maineman (May 20, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



so...do you agree with Rand Paul where he said that business owners had the right to decide who they did business with?


----------



## maineman (May 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



where did Jeremiah Wright EVER say anything about airheaded morons like you being the enemy within?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Absolutely. The Government has no right to tell a Private Business owner who they have to serve or hire. Now I personally don't believe in banning someone based on their race, but I think that if someone did, it would be a poor business decision. ~BH


----------



## Ravi (May 20, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...


Isn't the purpose of the government to protect our civil rights?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Yes Ravi. Everyones civil rights. That includes the private business owner.  ~BH


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 20, 2010)

How in the world can our Lawmakers bow down to other rulers and countries, did they not take an oath to defend the Constitution? Is not the Constitution our Law?

So if you are siding with someone who is acknowledging that breaking US Law is OK, is that not breaking the Oath of Office the took?


----------



## jeffrockit (May 20, 2010)

Gremlin-USA said:


> How in the world can our Lawmakers bow down to other rulers and countries, did they not take an oath to defend the Constitution? Is not the Constitution our Law?
> 
> So if you are siding with someone who is acknowledging that breaking US Law is OK, is that not breaking the Oath of Office the took?



They are just adding to the misery that will face them in November.


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2010)

Amazing wasn't it. A country that has in its immigration law that it can deny citizen based on race. Sentences for illegal immigration can be as high as 10 years. You can be deported without a trial. Mexico have some of the strictest immigration laws in the WORLD.

Then you have this wetback come into our Congress and blast us and the spineless Democrats give him a standing ovation. Why? Because they think Latino Americans will all come running around election time!



Stephanie said:


> Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, May 20, 2010, 12:58 PM
> Unbelievable. Congressional Democrats gave Mexican President Felipe Calderon a standing ovation after he attacked Arizona.
> &#8230;Even Obama&#8217;s cabinet members who haven&#8217;t read the bill stood up!
> YouTube - Calderon on AZ Immigration Law Before Congress
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Wow you can't really be that stupid!


----------



## Againsheila (May 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> What spineless cowards Republicans have become.



I agree, they all should have walked out on him.  Of course, so should the dems.


----------



## chanel (May 21, 2010)

> BLITZER: So if people want to come from Guatemala or Honduras or El Salvador or Nicaragua, they want to just come into Mexico, they can just walk in?
> 
> CALDERON: No. They need to fulfill a form. They need to establish their right name. We analyze if they have not a criminal precedent. And they coming into Mexico. Actually
> 
> ...





>  Law enforcement officials at all levels  by national mandate  must cooperate to enforce immigration laws, including illegal alien arrests and deportations. The Mexican military is also required to assist in immigration enforcement operations. *Native-born Mexicans are empowered to make citizens arrests of illegal aliens and turn them in to authorities.*
> 
>  Ready to show your papers? Mexicos National Catalog of Foreigners tracks all outside tourists and foreign nationals. A National Population Registry tracks and verifies the identity of every member of the population, who must carry a citizens identity card. *Visitors who do not possess proper documents and identification are subject to arrest as illegal aliens*.



Hot Air  Mexican president: Of course we ask immigrants to show their papers


How dare they applaud?  I have been very careful to differentiate between "Dems" and whacko libtards.  But the line is fading.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



so...just to be clear here.... you believe that, if you own a lunch counter, you have the right to refuse to serve anyone whose skin is not white?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 21, 2010)

Calderon stated that the US and Mexico shared the same core values, what a crock of crap. Mexico believes that they have a right to secure their borders. Mexico believes in racial profiling. They do think another country has those same rights. I tire of the double standards. Tell Mexico to lead by example if they really want the US to change our laws

Have Mexico rewrite their immigration laws, then apply the same laws here. LOL!!! That would never happen.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)

"It is a disgrace that he would be cheered on from the left wing of the White House and by many Democrats in this Congress."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIHdlqjoJM&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Tom McClintock Gives A GREAT Response To Mexican President Felipe Caldron And His Standing Ovation![/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



"We have the right to refuse service to anyone" is a disclaimer that is legal and is posted in many private businesses. You cannot however refuse service strictly because of race, gender, etc....you cannot serve blacks, but not whites, women but not men. etc....that would be called descrimination. But you can refuse service for many other non-discriminatory reasons up to and including , you simply don't like the person.


----------



## Murf76 (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Race-baiting deflection, having nothing whatsoever to do with the disgraceful behavior of certain members of Congress who applaud illegal activity.  
Nice work. ......


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > What spineless cowards Republicans have become.
> ...



Lets shoot them all....and start with the children.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



the conversation moved far afield... it happens.  I was responding to your post.. and particularly the bolded sentence.  Can you answer my question, please:  do you believe that, if you owned a lunch dounter, that you would have the right to refuse to serve someon based upon the color of their skin?  yes or no


----------



## Murf76 (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Nope.  The conversation didn't "move far afield".  YOU moved it on page 1, in post numbers 10 and 13.... a deflection from Stephanie's topic, and this after a couple of pointless attacks on her.

There are no rules at USMB about tangential discussion that I'm aware of... but don't act like you didn't deflect from the thread subject in order to introduce more leftist race-baiting.  It's not credible.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.



I fully support immigration reform.  I do not support breaking any laws.  

I do wonder, however, about people all over our country who want to send everyone here illegally back south of the border and not offer them a path to citizenship or at least to legal immigrant status.  If those proponents of that solution were to prevail, I doubt that America's agricultural industry, its restaurant industry, hospitality industry, construction industry, to name a few, would survive without the cheap labor those industries have become addicted to.  

Methinks that when the average American citizen had to take out a mortgage to buy a head of lettuce, when it became expected practice for hotels to wash their sheets once a month whether they needed it or not, and when you ate off paper plates at fine dining restaurants, they might rethink their position on immigration reform.


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



I hear what you are saying, but those are jobs that should be going to America's youth to help them get some spending cash for HS...or for those who cannot be bothered to get a HS diploma...let such low paying work motivate them to get an education.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...


race baiting?  not my intent, for certain.  I do think that the GOP is between a rock and a hard place here.  What with Rand Paul and the Arizona law, the republicans are at risk of losing the black and latino vote entirely.


----------



## Angelhair (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



_You talk as if YOU have anything to say about the latino vote OR the black vote.  The latino or the black vote is NOT the only vote that politicians cater to.  There is also the white vote,  the asian vote, etc.  Where do you get off speaking for the entire latino or black pop who DO vote????  It's not the GOP who is between a rock and a hard place - after the standing ovation they gave the mexican president while bad-mouthing one of our states, it's the DEMS who are in that place.  They will rue the day they did this._


----------



## Murf76 (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> race baiting?  not my intent, for certain.  I do think that the GOP is between a rock and a hard place here.  What with Rand Paul and the Arizona law, the republicans are at risk of losing the black and latino vote entirely.



And that's WHY the Democrats in Congress jumped to their feet in standing ovation of Calderon's faux-concern about "racial profiling".  They all KNOW that Arizona's law specifically forbids racial profiling.  They're just doing their usual "divide and conquer" maneuver on us in order to round up those latino votes. 

Calderone's a giant hypocrite, because Mexican immigration law not only bars foreigners from public criticism of Mexico's internal politics, it also  bars foreigners if their presence is deemed to upset "the equilibrium of the national demographics".  What that means... is that Mexico can deny on race.  And half our Congress jumped up and applauded him.  
Immigration Reform? Let's Try Mexico's Immigration Law!


----------



## GHook93 (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



This is kind of off topic, but that is going to the extreme. I thank my lucky stars that private businesses can't discriminate and you should also!


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > race baiting?  not my intent, for certain.  I do think that the GOP is between a rock and a hard place here.  What with Rand Paul and the Arizona law, the republicans are at risk of losing the black and latino vote entirely.
> ...



say what you want, and attribute whatever motives you chose to the actions of congressional democrats, the fact of the matter is:  the arizona law and rand paul's statements about the civil rights act will not help the GOP garner minority votes... which only goes to my long held view that the GOP is moving toward becoming the party of white people only.


----------



## GHook93 (May 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> > BLITZER: So if people want to come from Guatemala or Honduras or El Salvador or Nicaragua, they want to just come into Mexico, they can just walk in?
> >
> > CALDERON: No. They need to fulfill a form. They need to establish their right name. We analyze if they have not a criminal precedent. And they coming into Mexico. Actually
> >
> ...



Its nuts that such clear cut hypocrisy can get a standing ovation from spineless Politicians!


----------



## Murf76 (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> say what you want, and attribute whatever motives you chose to the actions of congressional democrats, the fact of the matter is:  the arizona law and rand paul's statements about the civil rights act will not help the GOP garner minority votes... which only goes to my long held view that the GOP is moving toward becoming the party of white people only.



...which doesn't explain why it's run by a black man.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _You talk as if YOU have anything to say about the latino vote OR the black vote.  The latino or the black vote is NOT the only vote that politicians cater to.  There is also the white vote,  the asian vote, etc.  Where do you get off speaking for the entire latino or black pop who DO vote????  *It's not the GOP who is between a rock and a hard place - after the standing ovation they gave the mexican president while bad-mouthing one of our states, it's the DEMS who are in that place.  They will rue the day they did this*._




I was "simply exercising my right to opine", as you yourself have done in the bolded portion of this very post.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > say what you want, and attribute whatever motives you chose to the actions of congressional democrats, the fact of the matter is:  the arizona law and rand paul's statements about the civil rights act will not help the GOP garner minority votes... which only goes to my long held view that the GOP is moving toward becoming the party of white people only.
> ...



putting that token oreo at the head of the RNC didn't bring in a bunch of black voters though, did it?  

For every one black voter that Steele brings into the GOP fold, Rand Paul drives a hundred out.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



Then you have a problem with enforcing the law. Deportation is a punishment for those illegally entering these United States,  a pathway to citizenship rewards them for breaking our laws.  Don't be a dumbass!

Immigrants willl continue to come here and work in our agricultural and other industries, but they will do it lawfully as they have done in the past with work visas and the like.

When the day comes and the American citizen must take out a mortgage to buy a head of lettuce then you may have a point but until then, it's nothing but speculation and an outright fantasy to suggest such a thing.

Wise up!


----------



## Stephanie (May 21, 2010)

there it is folks for all to see.


> putting that token oreo at the head of the RNC



this is what a liberal-lefties REALLY think of a black person who has left the plantation and has the nerve to be a Conservative or Republican.
It's ashamed more blacks don't see the Democrat party for "what it really is".
but what can you do.


----------



## Murf76 (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



"Token oreo"???


----------



## GHook93 (May 21, 2010)

This is who deserved a standing ovation!



Lonestar_logic said:


> A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)
> 
> "It is a disgrace that he would be cheered on from the left wing of the White House and by many Democrats in this Congress."
> 
> YouTube - Tom McClintock Gives A GREAT Response To Mexican President Felipe Caldron And His Standing Ovation!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Token oreo? Your bigotry is showing.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It's people like you who exploit children for your own filthy political gain. Enjoy your meds you hairy lipped freak of nature.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Are you fucking stupid bro? Can you read? The Government has no right to tell a private business owner who they have to serve or hire. Need a translator you race-baiting imbecile?  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



We can just end Socialist welfare and those bums can pick lettuce and make beds for a check. Oh wait a minute, that would be commonsense?  ~BH


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)
> 
> "It is a disgrace that he would be cheered on from the left wing of the White House and by many Democrats in this Congress."
> 
> YouTube - Tom McClintock Gives A GREAT Response To Mexican President Felipe Caldron And His Standing Ovation!



McClintock.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Wow, You do have somewhat of a brain. Must have been prior to taking todays Pills. Oh I see it's early morning, gotcha.  ~BH


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



So, those Nashville department stores should have stuck to their guns and refused service to black people in the early 60s?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)
> ...



Yeah, A real American. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Your deflective race-baiting questions go right in one ear and out the other. The Government has no right to tell a private business owner who they have to serve or hire. ~BH


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



actually, that is entirely incorrect.  In your "through the rabbit hole" dream America of your own creation, that may be the case, but in reality, the government has that right and has effectively exercised that right often.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Doesn't make it right. The Government has done alot of things right but alot of what they have done is wrong as well. And hey? The only one with "through the rabbit hole" dreams of America is you bro. You're just another yes man robot. You're stuck up their in Maine and you have no fucking idea what is happening out here in the West. ~BH


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



My brother spent years and thousands getting his wife here from Thailand and my parents had to sponsor her.  My cousin spent months getting her husband here from Germany and my aunt and uncle had to sponsor him.  My sister married a Canadian, they had $40,000 in the bank more than 30 years ago and my parents still had to sponsor him to come into this country.  My brother spent more than 20  years trying to get his mother in law here from Thailand and she died never being able to see her grandchildren in their own home.

Why on earth do you think ANYONE who sneaks into our country deserves more rights than my family members?  When my father was stationed in England, my parents took in a couple who had fled Hungary when the communists took over.  In spite of the fact that my father was in OUR military and my mother was an American citizen, they could never get our friends into this country legally.  If they had returned home, they would have been killed.  Fortunately, Canada took them in.  Now why on earth do you think some illegal who snuck into this country deserves more rights than our family friends and the millions of people who've been denied entry to this country and didn't sneak in?  No, send them home and make them get in line like everybody else...scratch that, anyone caught in this country should be sent home and NEVER allowed to come here legally.  There are enough people trying to get here the legal way, they shouldn't have to wait longer because some illegal cut in line.

Al Gore once claimed that we couldn't get Americans to pick lettuce at $10 a head....millions of people responded that they would love to, myself included.  I worked the berry fields before the illegals took over.  My son and I were driven out of our paper route by illegals who ended up doing less work for the same pay.  Trust me, there are no jobs Americans will not do, there are only jobs being taken away from Americans.

 I will grow my own lettuce before I have to take out a mortgage to get it and if the farmers go bankrupt because of that it's their own fault.  When I was 18, I took my sister in law to the bus stop to go berry picking.  All of the people there were Asian, I was the only Caucasian.  Guess what?  The bus driver took all the Asians and left me standing there, even though he'd never seen me or my sister in law before.  What's even funnier is that my sister in law went that day and swore she'd never go again.  That's how I made my money in the summer growing up.  You can't tell me foreigners work harder than Americans.  No one works harder than us, in fact we work longer hours and more days per year than almost any other industrialized nation.  Stick that up your...well you get the idea.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



the fact of the matter is this:  the government DOES indeed have the right to tell certain business owners  who they have to serve or hire.  You may not agree with it, but I thought you claimed to be a law abiding guy... and as I noted earlier, I thought you were only law abiding with those laws you agreed with.  not very american, if you ask me.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Why on earth do you think ANYONE who sneaks into our country deserves more rights than my family members?



show me where I EVER said any such thing.  I'll wait, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Explain to me how I am violating the Law with my opinion? Nice try idiot. Fact is, Your feel good politics are destroying this Country. Look at your signature, you seem to be brainwashed into thinking that you can save the World. Well, let me tell yuh something friend, you never will. Atleast you have good intentions, but that's what has gotten us to where we are today. in regards to your views on illegal immigration, you are the one who has no respect for the rule of law. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth do you think ANYONE who sneaks into our country deserves more rights than my family members?
> ...



No, you just think that nothing should be done about it while you sit up there in Maine far away from the issue. Real convenient. Don't worry, sooner or later it will effect you. ~BH


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I merely point out that your "opinion" as to what our government has the right to do is not in concert with the very laws you claim to want to uphold.


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth do you think ANYONE who sneaks into our country deserves more rights than my family members?
> ...



That's exactly what you said when you said illegals should be given a chance at citizenship instead of being sent home.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



where have I ever siad that nothing should be done about illegal immigration?

you should worry about putting sensible words in your OWN mouth and quit trying to put gibberish into MINE.  got it?  good.


----------



## maineman (May 21, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



did I ever say that they deserve MORE rights than your family members?  I would give the exact same rights to ALL your family members... without exception.


----------



## Againsheila (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Nice try...you want to give illegals right my family doesn't have and has NEVER had.  Now you claim you want to give those same rights to my family?  A little late now isn't it?  Our Hungarian friends are dead.  They died in Canada.  My brother's mother in law is dead.  She died in Thailand.  We already went through all the LEGAL channels to get the immigrants in our family here and now you want to negate that by giving the more rights to ILLEGALS????

No.  Giving them a chance at citizenship is a slap in the face to every legal immigrant in this nation not to mention the thousands that are coming here legally every year and the millions who've been denied entry and didn't break into this country. You are wrong, and what's more you are insulting.  

If we follow your reasoning, why have a border at all?  Why not just let ANYBODY come here, no questions asked?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Never claimed I wanted to "uphold" anything. I am not a cop. I gave my opinion on the Laws, which I don't have to fucking agree with while still not violating them. Can you understand that? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 21, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You mean like you just did to me with "uphold'?  You're digging yourself a deeper hole here yuh hypocrite. ~BH


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

_After mad-mouthing the USA and AZ for various reasons, he went on CNN with Wolf...whatever.....to say that mexico's immigrations laws were much harsher than ours - so now I'm thinking that the WH put him up to doing this.  Wonder what Calderon had to give up to go along with this????_


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I've seen three posters address your "token oreo" comment and you keep ducking it, pussy.

You've shown your true colors, as many lefty kooks do when they go off script for 5 seconds. Thanks for proving me correct again, racism is a tool of the LEFT ......


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



I happen to believe that Michael Steele is, what many of my black friends would call a "token oreo". Clearly, he is a token.... there are a small marginal minority of black americans who self identify as republicans... and I think that any black man who would run an organization that, by his own admission, employed a racist southern strategy to marginalize the impact of his own race, has to be white on the inside.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



and I can't retroactively reform immigration laws for thousand of dead mexicans who wanted to get here either...what's your point?  Like I said... I am not advocating giving ANYONE more rights than anyone else.  got it?  good.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I could care less if you agree with laws....if you are a law abiding citizen, follow them and expect the same from your fellow citizens.  simple enough


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...




WTF are you talking about ? People can be white or black on the inside too ? .... 

I get it, you're one of those assholes that think guys like Bill Cosby, Clarence Thomas, Herman Cain, etc..., conservative black men are a bunch of "uncle toms" or "house negros". Thanks for proving yet again who the real racists are ......


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Now you're in denial.  Answer the question...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

Just registering my opinion that anybody who would give a standing ovation to a visiting dignitary who criticizes and accuses us for enforcing laws far less severe than those he enforces in his own country, well. . . .those giving that standing ovation need to be named, exposed for the dweebs they are, and voted out of office at the earliest opportunity.

I would further like to say that a President of the United States who spouts off criticism of people enforcing the law when he hasn't even read the legislation is even more of a dweeb.  And to make matters worse, AFTER he did it, he THEN says he's having his staff look at the bill.

And some of ya'll wonder why I started a thread of how my world seems upside down these days.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I stand by my assessment of any black man who would be willing to lead an organization that, by his own admission, employed an electoral strategy designed to marginalize his own race.  Along the same lines as a Jew going to work for Nazi Germany.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I think there should be a simple legal path to citizenship for ANYONE who wants to come and share a piece of the American dream.  Unless you are descended from pure blood native Americans, then we are ALL mutts and we ALL had relatives who came over here seeking a piece of that dream.  SO... now that we have slaughtered or corralled all the folks who lived here before the first white man came, you think that YOU can now hold up a stop sign and refuse those people who followed YOU and YOUR ancestors over here a shot at the same dream?  How very Christian of you!


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...




By his own admission ?, sure, i guess he was in the KKK too, save your kook bullshit.....

It's liberal democrat idiots like you and the clowns you vote into office that marginalize any race, especially blacks ......


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I guess you have not seen the reports of Steele admitting to the existence of a GOP southern strategy?

why am I not surprised?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You do neither immigrants or those who came before them any favors if you admit more people into the country than there are jobs or social services to support.  That is why early in the 20th Century, an immigration quota was established by those very same immigrants you cite.   American is enriched by immigrants who come here to be Americans, who approve and appreciate the American ideal, and who have no desire to to turn America into whatever culture they left to come here.  And those immigrants who are assimilated seamlessly into our existing culture just add more flavor to the soup.

So not only do we need to use common sense as to how many people can come here, but we need to continue to admit those who are determined to be Americans and who are determined to add to the economy and be productive citizens rather than leech off the good will of others.

We benefit nobody if we so strain our resources and our economy that we become like those countries people were anxious to leave.

Most European countries are now recognizing the folly of allowing new cultures to encroach on the old and are beginning to implement policy to correct that.

Beward of those who propose that we be more like Europe has been lest we acquire all the problems there while fixing none of our own.


----------



## Murf76 (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> By his own admission ?, sure, i guess he was in the KKK too, save your kook bullshit.....
> 
> It's liberal democrat idiots like you and the clowns you vote into office that marginalize any race, especially blacks ......



How convenient is it that Democrat shills forget that the Republican party was created in direct opposition to slavery?  

Next thing, he'll be telling us that Martin Luther King, Jr.... a Republican... was a "token oreo".

Outrageous. 


Get off the Plantation, Maineman.  Seriously.  You've been planted in dirt and fertilized with manure.  Freedom is good, man.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Careful, your racism is showing.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > By his own admission ?, sure, i guess he was in the KKK too, save your kook bullshit.....
> ...



you missed Steele's admission of a GOP southern strategy during a speech at DePaul University last month as well, I see.  Do try to keep up from now on.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



so...you admit it... you were perfectly OK with slaughtering and corralling the previous occupants of this land, and once that was accomplished, you want to hold up a stop sign to the folks that come after you.


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Republican chairman speaks at DePaul - News

There were some left wing kook sites that were overreaching like they are with Rand Paul, so i posted a non partisan source. 

Now tell me, what black liberation theology scholar currently in high office once said " white folks greed runs a world in need " ? .....


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

_Why do people think that ONLY whites can be racists???  For everybody's info, racists come in ALL colors!  Nobody has a monopoly on that!_


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



So since you introduced an unrelated red herring AND repeated your straw man without addressing the remarks made, can we conclude that you can't argue the points actually made here?


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)
> 
> "It is a disgrace that he would be cheered on from the left wing of the White House and by many Democrats in this Congress."
> 
> YouTube - Tom McClintock Gives A GREAT Response To Mexican President Felipe Caldron And His Standing Ovation!



_Tom McClintock makes me proud!!!:_clap2:


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



except your link does not include his admission of the existence of a GOP southern strategy.   funny that!  Or are you suggesting that he did OT make such an admission?


----------



## Murf76 (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> you missed Steele's admission of a GOP southern strategy during a speech at DePaul University last month as well, I see.  Do try to keep up from now on.



Don't you ever get tired of compromising your conscience or your dignity for the sake of your Democrat masters?  

See, here's the difference between you and me...  I can applaud Steele when I think he's right, I can criticize him when I think he's wrong.  I don't have to patronize him because I'm secretly thinking he's inferior and doing a pretty good job for a black man. 

And while I think he didn't represent his thought well at DePaul, he's not necessarily wrong in his message.  Republicans aren't offering the "gimmes" and race-based bribes  that Dems do in order to buy votes.  And they did fail to combat the propagandized, racist, stereotype proffered by the left.   They should have aggressively sought black votes and outed the Plantation politics of their opponents for the race-baiting divisiveness it is.

The reason why criticism of Barack Obama is taken by Democrats as racism can be boiled down to the only conclusion left to draw... that they believe there's something inherently wrong with being black, that it's some sort of handicap that needs address.  
 And they can't understand why we don't take Obama's "blackness" into account before we slam him for his political idiocy and failures in leadership.  In their minds, he has some sort of mitigating factor.  In ours... he has no excuse.  Because "blackness" doesn't make one innately stupid.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > A Republican response, courtesy of Rep. Tom McClintock (R-CA)
> ...



Woo hoo, way to go McClintock!!!!  I'm going to post the video again.  Gunny, can you make this mandatory listening for all USMB members?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIHdlqjoJM&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Tom McClintock Gives A GREAT Response To Mexican President Felipe Caldron And His Standing Ovation![/ame]


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You're reaching badly, christ, clowns like you think anything with the word "southern" in it means it's racist ......

Now a black man that thinks "white folks greed runs a world in need" being put into the highest office ? ......


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > you missed Steele's admission of a GOP southern strategy during a speech at DePaul University last month as well, I see.  Do try to keep up from now on.
> ...




I have not said or implied anything about Steele's - or any black man's - intellect.  I stand by my statement that Steele is an Uncle Tom because he would try to work for an organization that he ADMITS used a strategy specifically designed to marginalize people of his race.  If I were a Jew in America today, I would not go try to work for the Arab American League.  If I had a disability, I would not work for an organization that was seeking to overturn ADA.  I am a Red Sox fan... I would NEVER go to work for the Yankees.


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



are you fucking kidding me?  do you NOT know what Steele was referring to when he admitted the GOP southern Strategy?  

Reaching??? ME?  YOu are a fucking moron.  Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Zona (May 22, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, May 20, 2010, 12:58 PM
> Unbelievable. Congressional Democrats gave Mexican President Felipe Calderon a standing ovation after he attacked Arizona.
> Even Obamas cabinet members who havent read the bill stood up!
> YouTube - Calderon on AZ Immigration Law Before Congress
> ...



The thought of Legal Mexican Americans having to have to carry their birth certificates around like this was some kind of nazi run country is un American.

Of course he got a standing ovation.  I stood up and clapped for him as well.  Thanks for the vid.


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Ummm did that alleged strategy stop blacks from going to the polls or something ? Were they white guys intimidating voters in Philadelphia or were they black panthers ? You can't even make a decent strawman for fucks sake .........


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Michael Steele, a black man, head of the RNC, admitted that the GOP had used a southern strategy for years.  Now if you are so ill-informed as to American political history  that the term "southern strategy" is unknown to you, I suggest you google it, and read up on it and read about Steele's admission of its existence.  It seems by your post that you have no idea what the GOP's southern strategy actually entailed.  Maybe you should just stfu for a while and get yourself up to speed.  I am off to a wake, a dinner, and a bar to listen to my favorite local rock band - in that order - and I'll check back tomorrow sometime to see if you have learned anything by then.  AMF


----------



## hortysir (May 22, 2010)

Pure fucking lunacy


----------



## driveby (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I know what that 50 year old bullshit is, clown, you're reaching by trying to claim it's used this day and age. Typical liberal kook trying to play the race card, shocker .......

Be safe and don't listen to too much of that racist white music and don't drink too much of the white mans poison .......


----------



## rdean (May 22, 2010)

I love it.  The White Wing Confederate Republican Party of Teabags has alienated Hispanics, the second largest ethnic group in the US and the fastest growing minority, ensuring very few will become Republican for at least a generation.


----------



## Murf76 (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> I have not said or implied anything about Steele's - or any black man's - intellect.  I stand by my statement that Steele is an Uncle Tom because he would try to work for an organization that he ADMITS used a strategy specifically designed to marginalize people of his race.  If I were a Jew in America today, I would not go try to work for the Arab American League.  If I had a disability, I would not work for an organization that was seeking to overturn ADA.  I am a Red Sox fan... I would NEVER go to work for the Yankees.



What the fuck is WRONG with you? 
There was no place in that speech where Steele said there was a "strategy specifically designed to marginalize people of his race".   He claimed there was a strategy "focusing on the white male vote in the South", a claim that I have not seen substantiated, btw....

_We have lost sight of the historic, integral link between the party and African-Americans, Steele said. This party was co-founded by blacks, among them Frederick Douglass. The Republican Party had a hand in forming the NAACP, and yet we have mistreated that relationship. People dont walk away from parties, Their parties walk away from them.

For the last 40-plus years we had a Southern Strategy that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, Bubba went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton._
RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy | Mediaite

 You want to condemn the Republican party and all the people it comprises as "racists"... when all the while it's YOU going around calling people "token oreos" and "uncle toms" when they don't agree with your puking, racist dogma.   Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Againsheila (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I have never understood why anyone would use "Uncle Tom" as a derogatory phrase.  In the book, he helped to free slaves, it seems to me he should be revered.


----------



## rdean (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioJwalzH08A]YouTube - Gov Richardson vs Alberto Gonzales pt.1[/ame]

I love the comment below the video:

Just think, had Texas passed&#65279; such a law 55 years ago, Alberto Gonzales wouldn't be here today. 

Alberto Gonzalez is to the Hispanic community what Clarence Thomas is to the black community.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> YouTube - Gov Richardson vs Alberto Gonzales pt.1
> 
> I love the comment below the video:
> 
> ...



In my opinion, only a racist would suggest that Alberto Gonzales should be anything more to the Hispanic community than he is to any other community or that Clarence Thomas should be anything more to the black community than he is to any other community.


----------



## Polk (May 22, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



This is what makes Paul's argument (and yours) so dumb. Would that be a bad business decision today? Probably (though I'd wager it would still be a smart one in large pockets of the south). Would it have been a bad business decision in 1965? Not even a little.


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Gov Richardson vs Alberto Gonzales pt.1
> ...



_Point one)  So now you pretend to speak for the black and hispanic community????

Point two)  Just think, if we don't pass such a law NOW, there will be NO USA for the Gonzales' to come to.

Point three)  I agree._


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> I love it.  The White Wing Confederate Republican Party of Teabags has alienated Hispanics, the second largest ethnic group in the US and the fastest growing minority, ensuring very few will become Republican for at least a generation.



_Prove it!_


----------



## Angelhair (May 22, 2010)

Zona said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by Jim Hoft on Thursday, May 20, 2010, 12:58 PM
> ...


_
Legal Mexican Americans??? Isn't that a misnomer?_


----------



## rdean (May 22, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I love it.  The White Wing Confederate Republican Party of Teabags has alienated Hispanics, the second largest ethnic group in the US and the fastest growing minority, ensuring very few will become Republican for at least a generation.
> ...



Which part?

That Republcians are the Confederate Party of Teabags?

That Hispanics are the second largest ethnic group?

That Hispanics are the fastest growing minority?

That Hispanics will never join a political party that is seeming to target them?


----------



## rdean (May 22, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You mean like, "Legal Irish Americans, or legal Italian Americans"?


----------



## maineman (May 22, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > I have not said or implied anything about Steele's - or any black man's - intellect.  I stand by my statement that Steele is an Uncle Tom because he would try to work for an organization that he ADMITS used a strategy specifically designed to marginalize people of his race.  If I were a Jew in America today, I would not go try to work for the Arab American League.  If I had a disability, I would not work for an organization that was seeking to overturn ADA.  I am a Red Sox fan... I would NEVER go to work for the Yankees.
> ...



you cannot be that clueless.  do you really think that Nixon was president fifty years ago?  Do you really think that the GOP has not used the southern strategy effectively since 1960?   do you really think that it was COINCIDENCE that the VERY FIRST campaign stop that Reagan made after he won the nomination was Philadelphia, MS and that the speech there was peppered with references to "states rights"?  Steele had a very good answer as to why blacks should be leery of the GOP... and you want to completely dismiss it?

And as I said, this is a black man working for the party that tried to keep his very race from being a factor in the south.  that is despicable in my book.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 22, 2010)

maineman said:


> And as I said, this is a black man working for the party that tried to keep his very race from being a factor in the south.  that is despicable in my book.



Please provide your best explanation for why a black man should see it differently than a white man or why a white man should see it differently than a black man.  Thanking you in advance for your clarification on that.


----------



## Murf76 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> you cannot be that clueless.  do you really think that Nixon was president fifty years ago?  Do you really think that the GOP has not used the southern strategy effectively since 1960?   do you really think that it was COINCIDENCE that the VERY FIRST campaign stop that Reagan made after he won the nomination was Philadelphia, MS and that the speech there was peppered with references to "states rights"?  Steele had a very good answer as to why blacks should be leery of the GOP... and you want to completely dismiss it?
> 
> And as I said, this is a black man working for the party that tried to keep his very race from being a factor in the south.  that is despicable in my book.



So, let me get this straight... your excuse for referring to a black man as a "token oreo" and an "uncle tom" is that Ronald Reagan used the phrase "states rights" 30 years ago?? 

Get a clue yourself, you racist fuck... the majority of Republicans support a federalist system and the sovereign rights of States in accordance with the U.S. Constitution.  The words "States Rights" aren't KKK code, regardless of whatever excuses DEMOCRATS tried to use for oppressing people of color in the 1950's.

You're sick in your head, you know that?  Seriously.  Only one of us has used racist verbiage in this thread, and it was YOU.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > you cannot be that clueless.  do you really think that Nixon was president fifty years ago?  Do you really think that the GOP has not used the southern strategy effectively since 1960?   do you really think that it was COINCIDENCE that the VERY FIRST campaign stop that Reagan made after he won the nomination was Philadelphia, MS and that the speech there was peppered with references to "states rights"?  Steele had a very good answer as to why blacks should be leery of the GOP... and you want to completely dismiss it?
> ...



calling a black republican an uncle tom might not be "politically correct" (and that is precisely why I used that term), but it is certainly not evidence that I am racist.  I quite simply am not.  You are the one who denies the existence of a concerted southern strategy on the part of the GOP well into the second half of the 20th century and a strategy that continues to bear fruit today as evidenced by the strength of the GOP in the once solid democratic south.  I stand by my assessment of Steele for willingly working for such an organization.

oh yeah... and Philadelphia Mississippi was just a coincidence!


----------



## Angelhair (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



_I want somebody to explain to me how immigration reform will stop the drug cartels???  The ONLY answer is to secure the border even if it means sending the military or the national guard. The 20M plus illegals here want AMNESTY and nothing else will do.  Of course it would absolutely be insane to do that.  SECURE THE BORDER NOW!!!_


----------



## Angelhair (May 23, 2010)

driveby said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



_Any time a minority is on the side of the majority they are called 'uncle toms'.  So silly!  If minorities would be nothing but democrats it's because of the social programs that are out there for them.  Dems are big on give-away programs and repubs are big on being self sufficient. _


----------



## Angelhair (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



_A resounding 'yes we can'......in answer to your question._


----------



## Angelhair (May 23, 2010)

rdean said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



_No, I mean simply Irish Americans, Italian Americans, Mexican Americans.  The fact that they are americans make them legal - got it?  And NO, they don't have to carry their b/c.  Stop listening to the loonie-left crap._


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2010)

The fact is that the Arizona law is even less rigid than the U.S. law.  The U.S. law re non citizens does allow reasonable and sensible profiling while the Arizona does not.

Further, the Mexican law is far tougher and more punative than our own. To be in Mexico illegally is a felony, and those visiting there had better have the right documentation if they are questioned for any reason by law enforcement.  Even Mexican citizens in Mexico are required to produce ID if stopped and questioned or they will be detained, jailed, or whatever until their identity can be verified.  Illegals filtering into that country from Central and South America are not treated at all nicely.

It seems incomprehensible that there are those who would just open the borders and let anybody and everybody in rather than run the risk that somebody who was legal might have to show identification.  Since more than 76% of Arizonans, almost certain that includes Hispanics, approve of the law, who are the rest of us to tell them how to run their business?


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> calling a black republican an uncle tom might not be "politically correct" (and that is precisely why I used that term), but it is certainly not evidence that I am racist.  I quite simply am not.  You are the one who denies the existence of a concerted southern strategy on the part of the GOP well into the second half of the 20th century and a strategy that continues to bear fruit today as evidenced by the strength of the GOP in the once solid democratic south.  I stand by my assessment of Steele for willingly working for such an organization.
> 
> oh yeah... and Philadelphia Mississippi was just a coincidence!



Was it just a coincidence that Dr Martin Luther King was a Republican?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2010)

hortysir said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > calling a black republican an uncle tom might not be "politically correct" (and that is precisely why I used that term), but it is certainly not evidence that I am racist.  I quite simply am not.  You are the one who denies the existence of a concerted southern strategy on the part of the GOP well into the second half of the 20th century and a strategy that continues to bear fruit today as evidenced by the strength of the GOP in the once solid democratic south.  I stand by my assessment of Steele for willingly working for such an organization.
> ...



Maineman often has some astute observations and makes some good points.  But on this issue he's pretty tunnel visioned.  If a black man is supposed to be somehow so different than anybody else--an observation that automatically makes the observer racist--then no black man can get involved in politics at all because not only have both Democrats and Republicans demonstrated some racist qualities in their past, so has the so-called black community.

Where you gonna go that has a lily white pure and unsullied past?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

hortysir said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > calling a black republican an uncle tom might not be "politically correct" (and that is precisely why I used that term), but it is certainly not evidence that I am racist.  I quite simply am not.  You are the one who denies the existence of a concerted southern strategy on the part of the GOP well into the second half of the 20th century and a strategy that continues to bear fruit today as evidenced by the strength of the GOP in the once solid democratic south.  I stand by my assessment of Steele for willingly working for such an organization.
> ...



up until the late 60's, the democrats in the south were the party of Jim Crow.  After LBJ signed the civil rights act and lost the south to the republicans, they and their southern strategy have alienated all the black voters who used to vote for them because of Jim Crow.

Now... be a man and answer my question about Philadephia.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



People tend to identify with other groups of people.  No man is an island.  There are varying degrees and circles within circles of allegiances.  In the arab world, for example, family clan and sect always trump nationality.  In America, people self identify with family, with race, with religion, with political party, with socioeconomic status, with regional location.  It is why all of New England rejoiced when the Red Sox won the world series in '04 even though very few of us live in Boston proper.

Black Americans identify with other black Americans.  Irish Americans identify with other Irish Americans.  Labor union members identify with other labor union members.  

The existence of a southern strategy by the GOP is well known, and Steele even admitted as much himself at DePaul last month.  I personally could NEVER work for an organization that utilized a strategy specifically designed to minimize the importance of a group of people that I self identified with.  Michael Steele clearly has no such objections to doing precisely that.

It was not a coincidence that Reagan chose Philadelphia Mississippi to be his VERY FIRST campaign stop after winning the GOP nomination, and for the audience in Philadelphia that day, "state's rights" had one meaning and one meaning only, and especially to Edgar Ray Killen who was, no doubt, applauding wildly from the audience.  

The GOP,IMHO,  will always turn a blind eye to racism in the south as long as the white folks there continue to elect republicans...but will, at some point rue that strategy when the white folks demographic shrinks in relation to other ethnic groups.  Arizona has put them in a bind with Hispanic voters and, as I also said earlier, for every black voter that Steele is able to bring into their fold, they will lose 10o because of the "racism at lunch counters is the lunch counter owner's business" position of Rand Paul.


----------



## Murf76 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> calling a black republican an uncle tom might not be "politically correct" (and that is precisely why I used that term), but it is certainly not evidence that I am racist.  I quite simply am not.  You are the one who denies the existence of a concerted southern strategy on the part of the GOP well into the second half of the 20th century and a strategy that continues to bear fruit today as evidenced by the strength of the GOP in the once solid democratic south.  I stand by my assessment of Steele for willingly working for such an organization.
> 
> oh yeah... and Philadelphia Mississippi was just a coincidence!



No, it's not a "coincidence".  It's just more made-up, racial pot-stirring from the usual Democrat suspects.... backbiting, divisive, recycled pap ala Jimmy Carter. 
The Reagan Information Page:1980 Campaign:Neshoba County Fair Appearance

The utterly disgraceful behavior of this administration in its poor treatment of Arizona and its abject REFUSAL to secure our borders is just more of the same.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Respecting the rule of law is not the same as respecting individuals laws, Mensa Boy.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You mean YOU don't agree with the right to freedom of association?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Once again, you mean to tell us that YOU DON'T believe in the right to freedom of association?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

interesting. a self serving Reagan site says one thing... the news media says another.  No doubt who murf the surf will believe.  To some kopolaid soaked douchebags like him, the "truth" is only that which will vindicate his heroes and justify his prejudices.  Sad, really.

Reagan's Race Legacy (washingtonpost.com)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States'_rights_(speech)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX_eTDP-CSg]YouTube - Ronald Reagan States' Rights Speech in Philadelphia, MS[/ame]

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/13/opinion/13herbert.html


I could go on and on, but that would be senseless, and boring.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I believe that if someone opens up a business that serves lunches to folks, they have to serve lunches to ALL the folks, even those darkies that they don't like... and the supreme court agrees with me.  suck that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy for idiots like Maineman to criticize immigration laws because they don't live on the southern border and don't have near the burden that southern states have in regards to illegal aliens. Folks like Maineman need to wise up or shut up.
> ...



I wonder about people who think those who flout our law at will are anyone's idea of good citizenship prospects, or that they should be REWARDED for that flouting by letting them line-jump.

But I guess that's easy for YOU to believe, since you don't have to deal with them, right?




maineman said:


> If those proponents of that solution were to prevail, I doubt that America's agricultural industry, its restaurant industry, hospitality industry, construction industry, to name a few, would survive without the cheap labor those industries have become addicted to.



Really?  But I'll bet a dollar that you're a big proponent of things like unionization and minimum "living" wages and such for OTHER industries, right?  You just somehow believe that . . . what?  Agriculture, food, hospitality, and construction are such undesirable jobs that no one would want them?  Or is it that you think those who run those businesses are so hopelessly corrupt and greedy that they can't function without virtual slavery?  There are no legal residents who work in those areas for reasonable wages?  Clarify your position on this, if you would please.



maineman said:


> Methinks that when the average American citizen had to take out a mortgage to buy a head of lettuce, when it became expected practice for hotels to wash their sheets once a month whether they needed it or not, and when you ate off paper plates at fine dining restaurants, they might rethink their position on immigration reform.



A mortgage to buy lettuce?  Wash the sheets once a month?  Paper plates?  Tell me, were you born full of shit, or did you have to have a shit transplant?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



see ya next tuesday, sweetie.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Yes, because brown people are incapable of seeing and thinking past skin color, right?

The only thing sadder than your revolting racism is how blind you are to it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I don't have to thank God that the government is around to impose morality on the stupid, immoral masses, because I have faith that the people in any community where a business operated like that would put it out of business on their own.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I'm sure this is going to shock you, but legal residents of Mexican descent in Arizona are ALSO in favor of this law.  You might know this if you personally knew any Mexican-Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Even here you are dividing people and suggesting that none of these people so identified could possibly identify with the values or policy of somebody with a different background or who looked different from themselves.  And you don't think that is a racist view?  Not a malicious or mean spirited racist view, but racist just the same?



> The existence of a southern strategy by the GOP is well known, and Steele even admitted as much himself at DePaul last month.  I personally could NEVER work for an organization that utilized a strategy specifically designed to minimize the importance of a group of people that I self identified with.  Michael Steele clearly has no such objections to doing precisely that.
> 
> It was not a coincidence that Reagan chose Philadelphia Mississippi to be his VERY FIRST campaign stop after winning the GOP nomination, and for the audience in Philadelphia that day, "state's rights" had one meaning and one meaning only, and especially to Edgar Ray Killen who was, no doubt, applauding wildly from the audience.



In response:



> The Myth of &#8216;the Southern Strategy&#8217;
> By CLAY RISEN
> Published: December 10, 2006
> 
> ...



So you see, the Democrats have more of an ugly record on racism than does the GOP.  And they have more of an ugly record now as they pit race against race in an effort to maintain political loyalites.   And some of the black leadership are the worst offenders of all in all that.   And a states rights platform is not the racially charged emphasis that you seem to want to believe.

So again, why should black people despise the GOP more than they do the Democrats or some of their own leadership if race issues are the only factors to be considered?

And how do you get around racism when you suggest that a black person is incapable of thought or perceptions that don't fit with what you expect a black person to be or do?



> The GOP,IMHO,  will always turn a blind eye to racism in the south as long as the white folks there continue to elect republicans...but will, at some point rue that strategy when the white folks demographic shrinks in relation to other ethnic groups.  Arizona has put them in a bind with Hispanic voters and, as I also said earlier, for every black voter that Steele is able to bring into their fold, they will lose 10o because of the "racism at lunch counters is the lunch counter owner's business" position of Rand Paul.



I think if you would open your mind and actually do some research, you will find that the vast majority of the GOP are not the race fixated fanatics that you make them out to be and in fact have been far less so than the overall track record of the Democratic party.   And you'll find that black people who have dared to step outside the stereotypes that some people wish to keep them in have been generally reviled and despised by people who WANT them to stay in those sterotypes. 

God forbid that we allow somebody to just be a thnking American with values, principles, perceptions, hopes and dreams instead of having to 'act like' a proper black man or white man or Hispanic or whatever.

Sheesh.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I love this idea that all agricultural workers are illegal immigrants.  What smucking planet do these imbeciles live on?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



No, because HER family members didn't get to jump the line and breeze on in here whenever they felt like it.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



I know that the impact of this law extends far beyond the borders of Arizona and I have seen credible polling that indicates that hispanics nationally are upset with this law and with the GOP for supporting it.  But hey... you all do whatever the fuck it is that you want to do... and if you think that championing the Arizona law will win you votes among the hispanic population nationally, then, by all means, go for it.  

Similarly, if you think that agreeing with Rand Paul that southern lunch counters should be able to turn black folks away for the benefit of their white patrons will help you improve your already abysmal record with black voters nationally, go for that as well.

Good luck


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Why do I find it easy to believe that any black people you DO know (which ain't gonna be many, in Maine) are just as racist as you are?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



And there we have it, ladies and gentlemen (and assorted others)!  The ever-popular "Nazi" remark.  I swear, liberals must be glad the Holocaust happened, or they'd never be able to make a political argument at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Yeah, like leftists actually read anything other than their talking points.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You're a racist asshole who can't think for himself and doesn't have the balls to make an argument on his own without name-dropping.  Suck THAT.

Next time, just TELL me you're too dickless and chickenshit to answer the question.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

First off... I decline to play dueling links with you.  I could post as many links supporting the idea that the GOP successfully employed a southern strategy and you know I could...so why the fuck bother.  If you truly believe that it was economics alone that changed the south from solid democrat to solid republican, there is little I can do, nor care to do, to dissuade you from that//// but as to some of your other points:  





Foxfyre said:


> So again, why should black people despise the GOP more than they do the Democrats or some of their own leadership if race issues are the only factors to be considered?


Because the democrats, since 1948, have been steadily moving towards policies that are endoresed by black americans.  do you think that is a coincidence that, of all the blacks in congress, NONE are republican, or is that some bizarre twist of fate with no relevane



> And how do you get around racism when you suggest that a black person is incapable of thought or perceptions that don't fit with what you expect a black person to be or do?



I have never said that any black person was incapable of any thoughts or perceptions of any kind.  next.

I





> think if you would open your mind and actually do some research, you will find that the vast majority of the GOP are not the race fixated fanatics that you make them out to be and in fact have been far less so than the overall track record of the Democratic party.   And you'll find that black people who have dared to step outside the stereotypes that some people wish to keep them in have been generally reviled and despised by people who WANT them to stay in those sterotypes.



I have never said that the vast majority of the GOP was race fixated.  I have said that the track record of the democratic party - starting with the HHH keynote address at the 1948 convention - has been one of moving toward including blacks and the concerns of black americans in our party's platform and deliberations.  The voting patters of black americans from that time until now would suggest that they have noticed the democrat's change in direction and have changed their allegiances accordingly.


> God forbid that we allow somebody to just be a thnking American with values, principles, perceptions, hopes and dreams instead of having to 'act like' a proper black man or white man or Hispanic or whatever.
> 
> Sheesh.



fuck you.  I have NEVER suggested that any American be denied the ability to do exactly that.  Got it?  good.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



That's twice you've been too big a poltroon to give a real response.  How long ago WERE you neutered, anyway?  Did they throw your testicles away, or give them to you in a little jar?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




I answered your question.  I believe that if someone opens up a public business that they are required to serve the public and not be able to turn people away based upon their skin color.  But do me and the democratic party a big favor:  tell me that you disagree with that premise.

until then, see you next tuesday - bitch


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



asked and answered.  what else ya got?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I think that those of us who aren't tucked safely up in the northeastern corner of the country with a 1.3% Hispanic population have more important issues to worry about than playing partisan political games, and much more important things to do than listen to the opinions of a racist shitforbrains who's probably never even laid eyes on a Mexican in his life.

Call me when you know something about Mexican-Americans from talking to them and living with them, rather than from what the liberal media tells you they're thinking.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



No, you DIDN'T answer the question.  You ran and hid behind the Supreme Court's skirts like the ball-less weasel you are.  You're a sad excuse for a human, and a sad excuse for a man.  Just cower up there in Caucasian Land and let me get back to fighting the invasion of our country with the REAL men, okay, Junior?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



yeah sweetie... I spent 25 years in the navy and NEVER spent any time with any hispanic sailors.  I lived in San Diego and San Francisco and Norfolk and DC and NEVER met any hispanics.  Are you really this stupid or is this just an act in order to try to pick up impressionable young men?

Call me when your hymen grows back.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




asked and answered honey... run a business.... serve everyone or close up shop.  that's how I think it should work in America... and, as I pointed out, so does the SCOTUS.  

If you don't like living under those circumstances... if you want to be able to open a lunch counter and serve ONLY your white buddies and not have any darkies and beaners smelling up the joint...THEN FUCKING MOVE SOMEWHERE ELSE!  Got it?  good.


----------



## Angelhair (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



_I know many - and YES they are.  There are many who are also repubs - much to the dismay of the liberal left._


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2010)

By the way, I think everyone should watch this video of a lady named Gabrielle addressing the Tucson City Council.  It should especially be watched by you leftists who've never personally seen or talked to a Mexican before (you know who you are).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShkpO9Rf1bo]YouTube - Gabriella Speaks City Council Meeting April 27, 2010[/ame]


----------



## Murf76 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> interesting. a self serving Reagan site says one thing... the news media says another.  No doubt who murf the surf will believe.  To some kopolaid soaked douchebags like him, the "truth" is only that which will vindicate his heroes and justify his prejudices.  Sad, really.
> 
> Reagan's Race Legacy (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> ...



Did you actually listen to the audio clip you sited, you brainwashed, racist puke??? 
He's talking about his ECONOMIC policy and putting people back to work so they don't have to live on welfare.  There wasn't a word spoken that could be applied to race, save in the evil minds of twisted liberal freaks like you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> By the way, I think everyone should watch this video of a lady named Gabrielle addressing the Tucson City Council.  It should especially be watched by you leftists who've never personally seen or talked to a Mexican before (you know who you are).
> 
> YouTube - Gabriella Speaks City Council Meeting April 27, 2010



I hope EVERYBODY will hear what Gabriella has to say.  She emulates very closely what many of my Hispanic friends, including some in my own family who immigrated from Mexico, are saying.

To assume that all Hispanics, even legal Mexican immigrants, are against Arizona's intent to enforce the existing immigration laws is absurd.  I believe that most support Arizona laws.


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



My family is made up of all races.   My family has several different religion.  My family is across the political spectrum including the GOP, the Dems and the socialist workers party.  My family are Americans FIRST!  Personally, I voted for the Constitutional Party in the last election.  I do not believe that the GOP is racist, though, some of them are.  I do not believe the Dems are racist, though some of them are.  The only thing I am absolutely positive of, after reading your posts is that YOU are a racist, and that you are not concerned with America as a country at all, but are in favor of it's downfall.  Sadly, it's already clear to me that people like you are winning and America is falling.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



for you to claim to be absolutely certain of anything about me based upon a handful of postings on an internet message board proves to me that you are a moron.  I love my country...served my country in uniform for a quarter of a century, and want nothing more than a more perfect union.  You, on the other hand, are a moronic bitch who would best serve HER country by getting her tubes tied so that no more of her moronic spawn would populate our country.


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I think everyone should watch this video of a lady named Gabrielle addressing the Tucson City Council.  It should especially be watched by you leftists who've never personally seen or talked to a Mexican before (you know who you are).
> ...



And you'll notice the chairman immediately called for the next person.  They aren't even listening to us.  American citizenship means NOTHING in this country.


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Don't worry, I had my tubes tied years ago.  I have two special needs children on both ends of the autism spectrum.  I appreciate your concern about my kids....and your insults which are never ending and baseless.  Any moron can tell you are a racist based on your posts here, so I guess I am in good company.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > interesting. a self serving Reagan site says one thing... the news media says another.  No doubt who murf the surf will believe.  To some kopolaid soaked douchebags like him, the "truth" is only that which will vindicate his heroes and justify his prejudices.  Sad, really.
> ...



like I said, the people in Philadelphia, Mississippi knew EXACTLY what Ronnie was talking about when he spoke of state's rights.  Especially Edgar Ray Killeen who undoubtedly was applauding from the audience.... a free man sixteen years AFTER he killed three young folks trying to get voting rights for black folks in PHILADELPHIA, MISSISSIPPI!!!!

Mississippi racists LOVED Ron Reagan and every other republican since Lyndon signed the civil rights act into law.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I think everyone should watch this video of a lady named Gabrielle addressing the Tucson City Council.  It should especially be watched by you leftists who've never personally seen or talked to a Mexican before (you know who you are).
> ...



soimply put, national polling would tend to disagree with your "beliefs"


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



  you want to site those polls?  thought not.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




you insult me... I insult you.  don't like that format, try not insulting me.  I am not racist at ALL.  I have countless close associates and friends from over the years who are of different races, ethnicities and sexual orientations than my own.  I do not in any way see myself as better than any of them based upon those criteria.  I do, however, see myself as "better" than you are simply because I KNOW I have forgotten more than you have ever learned.  And I hope that your two children do well in this world.


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I cited them already... if you can't keep up, I will not conduct remedial schooling for you....sorry.


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



gee, another personal attack, what a surprise....<NOT>


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



not a personal attack at all... I simply have no desire to repost links that I have already posted.  If you would like to google "hispanic opinion + arizona immigration law" you can read a number of articles and polling results, from Pew and others that illustrate my point.  When you've done so... get back to me and let me know your thoughts on those polling numbers


----------



## Murf76 (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> like I said, the people in Philadelphia, Mississippi knew EXACTLY what Ronnie was talking about when he spoke of state's rights.  Especially Edgar Ray Killeen who undoubtedly was applauding from the audience.... a free man sixteen years AFTER he killed three young folks trying to get voting rights for black folks in PHILADELPHIA, MISSISSIPPI!!!!
> 
> Mississippi racists LOVED Ron Reagan and every other republican since Lyndon signed the civil rights act into law.



Pathetic.  Seriously.   You can't even come up with an even vaguely interesting deflection at this point... just some half-assed blather about how people in Philadelphia, Mississippi must be 'mindreading miracles of nature' so that they can perceive a racial insult despite the actual WORDS they hear. 

Get a grip.  You're talking about a sleazy, 30 year-old, race-baiting, Democrat attack that didn't hold water then, and doesn't hold water now.  And looking ridiculous into the bargain, I might add.  
If you can't make a coherent argument as to why our fearless leaders in Congress should be applauding a verbal insult upon the State of Arizona by a foreign president whose inability to control his countrymen's lawlessness is the CAUSE of the problem... well, that's on you.


----------



## Againsheila (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



yes it was a personal attack, you think I can't recognize one when I see one?  "remedial
 schooling" I'm sure was intended to complement me, right?

 WASHINGTON  A strong majority of Americans support Arizona's controversial new immigration law and would back similar laws in their own states, a new McClatchy-Ipsos poll found.

Sixty-one percent of Americans  and 64 percent of registered voters  said they favored the law in a survey of 1,016 adults conducted May 6-9.

A separate Pew Research Center poll on the Arizona law released Wednesday found similar sentiments.

Read more: Poll: Americans back Arizona&#39;s illegal immigrants law | McClatchy

So, in short, you were wrong, again or is that still?


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I am not wrong about anything honey... 

I suggest that you look at national polls that differentiate hispanic opinion from public opinion at large.  I have and there are polls out there that suggest that hispanic public opinion about the AZ law is substantially more negative than the public at large.

I suggest you consider whether republicans really want to alienate hispanic voters as we approach the 2012 presidential election.  I have.... and I think that in states like Florida it could be extremely problematic.  

I suggest you consider whether republicans really want to further alienate black voters by getting behind Rand Paul as that same 2012 election looms large.  I have... and I think that, in that case, they have already written off the possibility of getting any appreciable percentage of black votes and see Paul as a way of perhaps further solidifying their stranglehold on southern white votes.


----------



## froggy (May 24, 2010)

All those applauding should be unemployed next term.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > like I said, the people in Philadelphia, Mississippi knew EXACTLY what Ronnie was talking about when he spoke of state's rights.  Especially Edgar Ray Killeen who undoubtedly was applauding from the audience.... a free man sixteen years AFTER he killed three young folks trying to get voting rights for black folks in PHILADELPHIA, MISSISSIPPI!!!!
> ...



I have no intention or desire to "deflect" anything.  It is common knowledge among those of us old enough to remember that "state's rights" was ALWAYS southern code for "a state's right to segregate".  Killeen was no doubt in the audience that day in Philadelphia and that is certainly what he and his Klansman buddies heard.  

I think that the AZ law is a bad one... that's just my personal opinion.  It would seem that the Mexican president holds that same opinion of that law.  It is clear that many members of congress also hold that same opinion.  At political events, when a speaker says something that the crowd agrees with, they often applaud.  If I had been there, I would have applauded as well.  If the guy had criticized Maine, I probably would have booed.  got it?


----------



## Angelhair (May 24, 2010)

froggy said:


> All those applauding should be unemployed next term.



_Somebody suggested that the media, it would have to be cable, run an ad on every one of those who stood up and applauded.  It would be great if they did although it is pretty obvious who they were.  The problem being, that americans do have short memories._


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > All those applauding should be unemployed next term.
> ...



do you really want the media to actively campaign for one side in the political debate, or would you prefer that they at least pretended to be reporting the news objectively?

I have no problem with political organizations buying time or space in any media outlet to run political ads, but I have a difficult time accepting a situation where the media outlet itself runs ads for or against political candidates.  I would think you might have a problem with that too.


----------



## Murf76 (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



Unbelievable.  You've spent DAYS trying to paint Rand Paul as a racist after the chop-job MSNBC did on him... and then you're all worried that some reporter might actually show video of the idiots in Congress APPLAUDING a foreign invasion of one of our border States. 

I imagine your tune might be a bit different if half a million Canadians were illegally crossing YOUR border, murdering your farmers, raping your women, bringing drug trafficking and gang violence into your communities.

Bottom line, the Arizona immigration law has been deliberately smeared by the left for the purpose of causing racial division in order to cut latinos from the herd and put them into a demographic box for vote harvesting.   You've used the same racist defamation on Rand Paul, on Ronald Reagan, and on the South as a whole throughout this thread... and even more pathetic, none of it has even been original.  It's all been the stale, regurgitated talking points of your Democrat masters, worn-out smears going back 30 and 40 years.

Shill better next time.  Your efforts on this thread have been... "transparent".


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> First off... I decline to play dueling links with you.  I could post as many links supporting the idea that the GOP successfully employed a southern strategy and you know I could...so why the fuck bother.  If you truly believe that it was economics alone that changed the south from solid democrat to solid republican, there is little I can do, nor care to do, to dissuade you from that//// but as to some of your other points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since The Democrats have been promising black people the sun, moon, and stars while implementing policy after policy destroying black institutions and creating permanent underclasses of black communities, only one deficient in history could say what you just said here.

And that doesn't even get into the Jim Crow laws in existence up to 1964 in some places.  It wasn't the GOP promoting those laws and it wasn't the GOP leadership trying to prevent the Civil Rights Act from coming to a vote or filibustering it when it did--that would be the Democrats again.   Want to see how the vote went on that Civil Rights Act of 1964?   Here ya go.

Democratic Party: 152-96   (61%-39%) 
Republican Party: 138-34   (80%-20%) 

Cloture in the Senate:[10]
Democratic Party: 44-23   (66%-34%) 
Republican Party: 27-6   (82%-18%) 

The Senate version:[9]
Democratic Party: 46-21   (69%-31%) 
Republican Party: 27-6   (82%-18%) 

The Senate version, voted on by the House:[9]
Democratic Party: 153-91   (63%-37%) 
Republican Party: 136-35   (80%-20%)

So you can go right on believing that the Republicans have been out to keep the black man down all along.  But it just ain't so sir.



> > And how do you get around racism when you suggest that a black person is incapable of thought or perceptions that don't fit with what you expect a black person to be or do?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never said that any black person was incapable of any thoughts or perceptions of any kind.  next.



No, but you certainly are saying that a black man is expected to think a certain way about the Republican Party or he is despicable.



> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the evidence that I just posted suggests that you and the black community have often been seriously misguided in your beliefs here.



> > God forbid that we allow somebody to just be a thnking American with values, principles, perceptions, hopes and dreams instead of having to 'act like' a proper black man or white man or Hispanic or whatever.
> >
> > Sheesh.
> 
> ...



Ah but you certainly have no problem judging a black man (Michael Steele) in a very ugly way because he doesn't think and believe as you do and he doesn't demonize Republicans like you do.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



again... I guess you do not know the difference between an advertisement and news.  I have no problem with news organizations airing footage of ANY political event.  I DO have a problem when someone (Angelhair) suggests that cable news outlets produce "ADS" on every representative or senator who stood and applauded.  

I have,  in this thread, pointed out the FACT of the existence of a southern strategy.  I pointed out the FACT that Reagan played into that strategy.  I have pointed out the FACT  that Michael Steele himself has acknowledged the existnece of that strategy and I have stated my personal opinion that his continued support for the GOP knowing all about that strategy is something I find despicable.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Since The Democrats have been promising black people the sun, moon, and stars while implementing policy after policy destroying black institutions and creating permanent underclasses of black communities, only one deficient in history could say what you just said here.



So not only am I deficient in history, but the black community in America are all dumber than dirt to have "fallen" for the lies of the democrats?  Have I restated your position fairly?  If so....DO use that as your approach to try and win black voters back to the GOP.  Tell them all that they are merely stupid and lazy to have believed the democratic party for all these years.  Let me know how that works for ya.



> And that doesn't even get into the Jim Crow laws in existence up to 1964 in some places.  It wasn't the GOP promoting those laws and it wasn't the GOP leadership trying to prevent the Civil Rights Act from coming to a vote or filibustering it when it did--that would be the Democrats again.   Want to see how the vote went on that Civil Rights Act of 1964?   Here ya go.  So you can go right on believing that the Republicans have been out to keep the black man down all along.  But it just ain't so sir.



I am fully aware of the republican support for the civil rights act and I have NEVER suggested anything to the contrary.  Prior to the civil rights act, the south was solidly democratic and blacks in America were solidly republican.  I happen to believe that the reversal of both those allegiances is tied to the successful application of the southern strategy by the GOP starting with the 1968 Nixon campaign.  Today, the south is dead red across the board in national elections, and black americans are overwhelmingly democratic in their political affiliation.  YOU want everyone to believe that the former has nothing to do with race and the latter has everything to do with blacks generally being ignorant.  Again....PUHLEEEZE adopt that as your national campaign theme.




> No, but you certainly are saying that a black man is expected to think a certain way about the Republican Party or he is despicable.    Ah but you certainly have no problem judging a black man (Michael Steele) in a very ugly way because he doesn't think and believe as you do and he doesn't demonize Republicans like you do.



I don't EXPECT Steele to think anything.  I listen to him acknowledge the long time use of the southern strategy by his own party... and, in light of that, I find his continued support of that party despicable.  period.

And I don't demonize all republicans....just some of them... my state has two fine upstanding republican senators, and while I have never voted for either one of them, I ampleased and proud to know that they are representing my state in the US senate.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Since The Democrats have been promising black people the sun, moon, and stars while implementing policy after policy destroying black institutions and creating permanent underclasses of black communities, only one deficient in history could say what you just said here.
> ...



Methinks you speak out of both sides of your mouth.  To describe Michael Steele as despicable because he heads the National Republican Party and then say that you don't expect him to think differently sounds very disingenuous to me.

But tell me.  Are you prepared to say that the Democrats have never played the race card to get votes?  That they have never pitted one race against the other to get votes?  Have they never used a controversial or contentuous issue to advantage their own side?

Have they ever acknowledged that such practices re race baiting are wrong?

Michael Steele has.  And so did Mehlman in 2005.  (I would provide links but I will defer to your dislike of links showing evidence.)

So again, if the fact that there was a strategy to use contentuous racial issues to woo white voters to their party was an evil thing for the Republicans to do, perhaps you might find it in your heart to equally damn Democrats for doing the same thing?

Or are we able to only be understanding, accepting, and forgiving of one party and not the other here?

And if any form of race baiting is despicable and therefore inappropriate for Michael Steele to represent any organization that has demonstrated such in its history, where does he go?   He can't go to the Democrats.  He can't go to the black leadership.

The poor guy is screwed.  The one man on the planet with no group he can represent without you branding him as despicable.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 24, 2010)

At this point I am breaking off this line of debate at least in this thread with apologies to other members for getting drawn into a major thread derail.  

I just really resent different expectations being made of a black leader than is expected of a white leader.  I prefer to see people as American leaders rather than representatives of a race of people.

And I prefer to see our laws enforced equitably and evenly across the board regardless of what nationality or race of people is breaking them, and I bitterly resent a Mexican president who would accuse us of discrimination because we presume to enforce our laws against Mexican illegal gate crashers.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I willingly acknowledge the fact that the democratic party WAS the party of slavery and Jim Crow and racism.  I will proudly proclaim that that started to change in 1948 and is now fairly well reversed itself.  I do not think that the democratic party today tries to get white people to vote for their ticket by using race and code words for segregation to accomplish that.  I think we are proud of the fact that black americans today trust us and do NOT trust the GOP... and I LOVE it when republicans try to explain that phenomenon by suggesting that blacks are just universally too stupid to figure out that they are being used by those devious democrats.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



IMO Blacks trust the democratic party because the democrats were seen as the party of the poor, and I reckon black folks have no desire to be anything but poor.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

the silence from the right concerning the last post is deafening.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 24, 2010)

Yea the Democrats are incredibly arrogant at this point. They have no idea how angry most Americans are at their despicable behavior. The people will not forget this. The Democrats are gonna be very surprised by the coming backlash. Shame on them.


----------

